# XGL znow

## kurak

Witam, zrobilem sobie XGL i Beryl z tego otoz HOWTO : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl , ale nie startuje mi domyslnie w xgl, musze "zabijac X'y i recznie klepas startxgl.. wykonalem wszystko zgodnie z przewodnikiem, malo tego, jak urchamiam mplayera to mi sie wysypuje.. moze mi ktos pomoc?

----------

## bartmarian

o ile pamietam "z kiedys" xgl to osobny serwer X, wiec pewnie nie masz zmienionych

ustawien startowych, metod bylo kilka, wiec moze napisz co ustawiles zeby startowal

xgl

----------

## kurak

zrobilem dokladnie tak jak jest opisane tutaj :http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl od momentu "startx"

gdzie szukac bledu? bo pierwszy raz to robie takze nie wiem praktycznie nic o tym..

----------

## bartmarian

i ok, ale zamiast tego ustaw to co ponizej tyczy sie KDM lub XDM (ja uzywalem KDM)

----------

## kurak

no kdm mam tak:

```
 ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

ServerTimeout=30
```

przepraszam za pytanie, ale nie trzeba xorg-server przeemergowac? z jakas odpowiednia flaga?

----------

## Yatmai

No nie, bo Xgl zastępuje X'y.... Swoją drogą nie lepiej skorzystać z AIGLX ?

----------

## kurak

wlasnie nie wiem, bo nigdy nie mialem z tym nic wspolnego...

nie wiem jak to wszystko sie ma do nvidii, co lepiej zrobic..

----------

## bartmarian

AIGLX+nVidia=miodek  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

hm, teraz jak sie przyjrzalem to dziala mi ten xgl, tylko beryl nie lapie... beryl mi wysypuje..

----------

## bartmarian

jezeli zalezy Ci na akceleracji to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

ktora masz wersje beryla ?

----------

## kurak

mam beryla 0.1.5-svn a AIGLX juz robie, tylko sie zastanawiam jak wywalic XGL?

co do KDM, to musze zmienic na pierwotne ustawienia?

----------

## Yatmai

Xgl'a możesz zostawić, nie będzie wadzić, KDM też ma niewiele do gadania  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

tj jak zrobie aiglx to nic nie bede musial zmieniac? bo w kdmrc mam taki wpis ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv , nie bedzie to przeszkadzac?

----------

## bartmarian

u mnie jest

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
```

----------

## kurak

czyli jednak zmienic na stary wpis? a co z berylem? jak zrobic zeby sie nie wysypywal?

----------

## Yatmai

pytanie co znaczy "wysypywać" ? ja sobie zrobiłem ikonkę na pasku, która mi odpala beryl-manager, dzięki czemu odpalam standardowe X'y i kiedy zechcę kliknę ikonkę i startuje beryl. Niewielkim problemem jest by beryl startował wraz z kde, ale jakoś mi to nie odpowiada.

----------

## kurak

Ok, jak odpalam beryl-manager to wszystkie okienka traca obramowania, pasek menu znika i nie moge sie przelaczac miedzy oknami, mam emeradl ale nie wiem w czym problem..

a co do uruchamiania sie beryla przy starcie KDE masz na mysli Autostart?

----------

## kurak

dostrzeglem kolejny problem.. w xorg.conf wpis 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

 jest zlym argumentem... czym to moze byc spowodowane?

----------

## bartmarian

ktorego masz xorg'a i jaka wersje ster do nvidii ?

----------

## kurak

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r3

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746
```

----------

## Yatmai

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Ok, jak odpalam beryl-manager to wszystkie okienka traca obramowania, pasek menu znika i nie moge sie przelaczac miedzy oknami, mam emeradl ale nie wiem w czym problem..

 

właśnie po to jest aquamarine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

no wiem, ale jak "zmusic" beryla zeby ladowal te dekoracje?

```
beryl-manager

kurak ~ #

(beryl-manager:425): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_check_menu_item_set_active: assertion `GTK_IS_CHECK_MENU_ITEM (check_menu_item)' failed

(beryl-manager:425): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(beryl-manager:425): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

No window manager. Waiting...

New Window Manager

beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

 takie cos wyskakuje jak chce uruchodzmi beryla-manager

a to jak sie troche bawilem 

```
beryl-manager:3168): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_check_menu_item_set_active: assertion `GTK_IS_CHECK_MENU_ITEM (check_menu_item)' failed

No window manager. Waiting...

New Window Manager

beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

(beryl-manager:3168): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(beryl-manager:3168): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

No window manager. Waiting...

beryl: Another composite manager is already running on screen: 0

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Nie można odczytać motywu z pliku /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml: Nie można otworzyć pliku "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Nie można odczytać motywu "Clearlooks": Nie można otworzyć pliku "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

kurak ~ # Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Utracono połączenie z ekranem ":0.0".

Prawdopodobnie przestał funkcjonować serwer X lub przerwano działanie menedżera okien.

Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Nie można odczytać motywu z pliku /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml: Nie można otworzyć pliku "/usr/share/themes/Clearlook/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml": Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Nie można odczytać motywu "Clearlooks": Nie można otworzyć pliku "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml": Nie ma takiego plikuani katalogu

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

New Window Manager

```

----------

## Yatmai

a dodałeś flagę aiglx do xorg-server ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

dalem, juz dobrze startuje z 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection 
```

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r3  USE="aiglx dri nptl sdl...
```

Zastanawia mnie tylko jedna rzecz, jak odpale recznie 

```
startxgl
```

 to beryl pozniej bez problemu dziala z dekoracjami okien, tylko jak uruchaimam film na sterowniku gl to sysouja sie X'y, a po normalnym uruchomieniu przez KDM nie dziala.. beryl wskakuje ale nie ma dekoracji..

----------

## kurak

okej, jakos odpalilem, teraz kolejny problem -> mplayer  :Sad:  dziala dosc dobrze, do chwili dopoki nie przelacze go na fullscreen'a, mial ktos juz podobny przypadek?

----------

## Yatmai

No-to-ry-cz-nie i nie tylko mPlayer, praktycznie każde okienko czasem tak zamuli

----------

